# Why isn't my Avicularia avicularia webbing up?



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey People, I've had my avic for over a week now, He's a male (i think) has a 4" legspan. When i bought him he was in a tub about half the size of a sandwich box with no height for climbing, he had a web in there but since I've placed him in his his new terrarium, which is over a week now, he's not webbed up at all, i keep the humidity right 75-85, has a great piece of wood for climbing and hiding behind, some ivy on the ground etc, he's in an exo terra 12"x12"x18". I have heat matt strapped to one of the terrarium walls that run up along side the wood and the temp is fine, he spends most of his time on the glass? Am i doing anything wrong? i assume he's feeding as the last three crickets i've put in the terrarium have disappeared and i fed him a hopper locust when he was in his tub before i put him in the terrarium which i saw him eat.
Is this normal for a avic in a new enclosure? i know spiders don't like being moved at the best of times, i just hope the little feller isn't stressed.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I think it does stress them out being moved. I've had my avic almost 3 months and it has only just started to web.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

if he's a mature male maybe it's a sign the poor guy is nearing the end of his life? I don't keep any avics(YET!) but it's an idea.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Some people say theres don't web for weeks or even months when they are rehoused. I have only just got a sling (a.versi) which was in a tub already webbed so i'm not the best person for advice but it sounds normal to me, as long as its eating and seems healthy thats the main thing.:2thumb:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

I've had avics take months to web up after being moved. It's normal


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Heres some extremes for you.
Got a versi sling, which started webbing minutes after going into its tub.
My Avic SP Kwitara river has still not webbed after 1month 
Theres no way to predict if there going to web up yet.
Dont poke its tank, and leave her/ him alone for a week, only opening tank to spray and feed.
(not saying you dont already)
Good luck.
also, pics? i'll admit, im not sure if this species get hooks on the front pair/two pairs when mature males.
John


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Richard77 said:


> Hey People, I've had my avic for over a week now, He's a male (i think) has a 4" legspan. When i bought him he was in a tub about half the size of a sandwich box with no height for climbing, he had a web in there but since I've placed him in his his new terrarium, which is over a week now, he's not webbed up at all, i keep the humidity right 75-85, has a great piece of wood for climbing and hiding behind, some ivy on the ground etc, he's in an exo terra 12"x12"x18". I have heat matt strapped to one of the terrarium walls that run up along side the wood and the temp is fine, he spends most of his time on the glass? Am i doing anything wrong? i assume he's feeding as the last three crickets i've put in the terrarium have disappeared and i fed him a hopper locust when he was in his tub before i put him in the terrarium which i saw him eat.
> Is this normal for a avic in a new enclosure? i know spiders don't like being moved at the best of times, i just hope the little feller isn't stressed.
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Sounds fine. My avic webbed the day I got her, my girlfriends' took three months. If it's eating fine, it's doing well. S/he'll web eventually


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

It can take time before Avics feel secure enough in a new home before they start webbing. They do make wonderful webs which believe me will be well worth the wait.


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Whilst we are on the subject of webbing - do redknees web as well? Mine hasn't and i've had it 4 months so I would be interested to know too.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine has only started to web over the weekend and i have had it for a while. The web is fantastic it is like a big long hammock attatched to the roof but there is a leaf left sticking through into the hammock that the spider sits under. Tis tres sweet:flrt::flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

rabbit said:


> Whilst we are on the subject of webbing - do redknees web as well? Mine hasn't and i've had it 4 months so I would be interested to know too.


not in the same way as avics. They might make a web mat to eat on, and usually make one to moult on, but even then they don't always.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies people, appreciate it:2thumb:
I'll get some pics taken tonight and let you know when he/she's built a nice hammock!


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's a pic of the terrarium. Is this ok for him?
The heat matt runs down the right hand side wall and the wood has a good amount of hiding place behind. Also his water dish is on the floor behind the black panel and you can't see it from this angle.
BTW the light is only on here for the photo


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

That setup looks fine. 

As for the Red-knee question, all tarantulas spin silk, but some more than others. All tarantulas (or at least most) will spin mats for their prey when eating (the Feeding Waltz), often a mat for molting on, and they usually leave draglines behind them when they go for walks.

Oh, and sperm webs.

But a Red-knee won't web a hide in the manner that an arboreal species like Avicularia will.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks mate: victory:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Beause avics are useless :razz:

As has been said though, they take different lengths of time to web up.


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

Cool thanks for answers guys : victory:


----------



## eight legged freak (Apr 23, 2009)

*got same tank and same type avic*

strap heat mat 2 floor mate as i have same tank 4 my avic webbed made funnel. and move wood 2 back of tank also is that a stone i see get it out it makes cold spot in tank also cover 3/4 of lid 2 save humidity use clingfilm.also not enough substrate about 2inch is mint hope i helped p.s humidity should be at 65-75 but when hammock is built they are quite hardy and wont be botherd by it as much as they can sit happy 4 days at 50s hammock keeps in humidity


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for that mate, also when you put your heat matt under 3 inches of flooring, what temperature do you set your mat stat? I have mine at 80 on the wall and the average temp in the tank thermometer is 71-74, he know where to go when he wants heat though so that doesn't bother me, but as an arboreal specie, and he's never on the ground, would it heat the terrarium enough?
any chance you could upload a pic of you setup? cheers mate


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Personally I'd put coir in rather than woodchips as that will help maintain humidity. Wood chips will provide a place for insects to hide. You don't have to worry about the depth, the liklihood is you'll never see the Avic on it.
Nice set-up Richard, everything looks fine. You don't have to worry too much about reaching the exact measurements, they live within a range of temperatures/humidity so the figures you're trying to achieve are optimum.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

cheers pox. I'll change the substrate soon, your right, the crickets hide in the stuff, also i may put a cork bark tube against the left hand side back wall to encourage him to build a hide.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Cork tubing is no bad thing but your Avic will probably hide lots in that. Considering its an adult its less likely to produce webs so don't overly worry about that, it will web when it moults and as Phobia says it will produce webbing for various reasons.
Remember, if you're going to put your heatmat under the tank don't use too deep a substrate.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont mind him hiding as long as he's happy, he's not eaten for a month now, he chases the crickets, but never seems to catch em and the ones he does catch, he drops, i just think if i put a tube bark in and he's down in it with a cricket he may have more of a chance to corner one lol.
After that i'll just leave him do his thing, everything else in the terrarium is fine, so there's nothing i've neglected. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Unfortunately m8 that's the reason most people suggest not putting Ts in large enclosures. Try locusts - they're a bit slower and you could try feeding him moths.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah, last thing he ate was a hopper locust, that was in his tub that i bought him in, it was about half the size of a sandwich box and about 3 inches high, i thought i was helping him out giving him a nice tall home and somewhere to stretch his legs lol! Oh well, we live and learn, yeah i'll get some wax worms/moths, see how it goes, failing that i've just ordered 25cm pinchers from the spider shop, i'll grab a hopper with them and place it in front of him, give him a helping hand, see if he takes it.


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive got the same problem except that my 4" female A. Avicularia done a little web roughly the size of a 50 pence coin -_____-" and now it just spends the majority of the time up against the wall. I do see it grooming itself every now and then but thats just about it. Oh and there was this one time where I saw it laying on one of the logs in her enclosure. 

I seriously cant wait for her webbing, Ive seen a few videos and pictures of the tunnel webbing they make...hopefully its as impressive as my OBT webbing ^____^ 

and here she is =] http://fc00.deviantart.com/fs50/f/2009/258/e/a/Avicularia_Avicularia_by_Invisible_Arts.jpg


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

glitchIA said:


> Ive got the same problem except that my 4" female A. Avicularia done a little web roughly the size of a 50 pence coin -_____-" and now it just spends the majority of the time up against the wall. I do see it grooming itself every now and then but thats just about it. Oh and there was this one time where I saw it laying on one of the logs in her enclosure.
> 
> I seriously cant wait for her webbing, Ive seen a few videos and pictures of the tunnel webbing they make...hopefully its as impressive as my OBT webbing ^____^
> 
> and here she is =] http://fc00.deviantart.com/fs50/f/2009/258/e/a/Avicularia_Avicularia_by_Invisible_Arts.jpg


Thats a gorgeous Avic  I love the Avic genus, very under rated.

If you dont mind a little bit of constructive criticism I would advise you to wet the substrate for her. It looks to be too dry for an Avic since they thrive on high humidity and really good ventilation. From that pic she looks to be in premoult so extra humidity will do her the world of good.


----------



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

Elaine R said:


> Thats a gorgeous Avic  I love the Avic genus, very under rated.
> 
> If you dont mind a little bit of constructive criticism I would advise you to wet the substrate for her. It looks to be too dry for an Avic since they thrive on high humidity and really good ventilation. From that pic she looks to be in premoult so extra humidity will do her the world of good.


HEY, Im always for a bit of constructive criticism =].

The thing is that before I took that picture there were holes on the front of the terrarium and it was very humid in there but then I got worried for two reasons 1)that she'd climb too high and slip because of the water condensation so I drilled some more holes on the top of the terrarium and 2) the logs which I have placed within her enclosure would mold and I still havent figured out how to prevent that lol. 

I then put her in for a while so she can calm down and then I took a picture and by then I under-estimated the time it took to evaporate. Thank you very much for the Molt hint.

PS. Upon doing some further research on this genus I saw a load of pictures and now am worried that this may not be a A. Avicularia but maybe a different species??? Id highly appreciate it if someone could take a look at the picture and relieve me of my worries =]


----------

